# September meeting



## molurus73

Well it seems that this meeting is turning out to be a bigger deal than originally thought. We seem to be having an aquaculture celebrity coming. How cool is that?

So, with all that in mind, we should do something a little bigger than usual. I was thinking about having a nice little cookout. I can get a decent deal on some really nice sirloins from work. I was thinking that we could meet at someone's house who has a grill and chow. It would be about $5 per person for the steaks and everyone could bring a side dish. This would be a great way to welcome those who have been unable to attend a meeting and extend a little Cincy hospitality to our visiting friends. 

I was thinking maybe Saturday afternoon/evening. That way there wouldn't be too many time constraints. It should be a little cooler. Our options of where to have it would be a little more open. Maybe someone could bring some cornhole or horseshoes. We could have a downright good time. Maybe we could actually have a meeting as well.

Anyone else with some thoughts? Let me have them. Good, bad, indifferent. We have plenty of time to get this together so let's do it right. I would be willing to coordinate the gathering if you wanted. 

So, whatcha think??????

Jim


----------



## MatPat

I definately agree with the cookout idea! It would be a great way to welcome the new folks to the club and meet everyone. Maybe we can even look at bringing along spouses/kids? My wife doesn't care much for the meetings but maybe some other spouses do. Maybe it could be an annual thing for us.

I would be more than willing to host the September meeting. I am also open to having someone else host the meeting if there are any takers. That being said, I would like to have Tom critique my tanks (except the growout tank) and tell me what I'm doing wrong. I imagine he won't want to travel up here on Sunday morning as well as see all of your tanks down in Cinci.

If we decide to do it at my place, I can keep the pool open for the meeting (it is heated) for those who would like to swim and should have enough space inside if it rains. There's also a B-ball net in the drive and a swing and slide for the little ones should we decide to make it a "family" type get together. Not sure if I have enough flat yard space for horseshoes or cornhole though. 

I have a charcoal grill and I also have a propane cooker so maybe we could even do a shrimp boil or something for those who don't want steak, though I'm not quite ready to part with my Discus and the Cherry Reds are too small for the shrimp boil 

So far, Damon is the only one who can't make it on a Saturday. Hopefully some others will respond with their preferred day/time. We had talked in the past about having the September meeting on Sunday but things have changed a little now. 

It would be great if you would coordinate the get together! We have plenty of time to iron things out but it would be nice to do it right and welcome Tom to the Cinci area and the others to the club! I am more than willing to lend you a hand if you need it also.

There's my long winded 2 cents worth


----------



## Troy McClure

You've got my vote for the Saturday cookout/meeting! Maybe we could do a little plant swap? I've got some Eichhornia I don't think is going to fit my vision for the 10gal. The extra month will help grow out the plants a bit more, so hang on to those trimmings!

--edit--
I also have some bolbitis, java moss, hygro polysperma, ludwigia repens, and (maybe) h. zosterifolia that could be brought to trade.


----------



## Simpte 27

IF the concensus is Saturday, then so be it. Just be sure to tape the lecture!


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> You've got my vote for the Saturday cookout/meeting! Maybe we could do a little plant swap? I've got some Eichhornia I don't think is going to fit my vision for the 10gal. The extra month will help grow out the plants a bit more, so hang on to those trimmings!
> 
> --edit--
> I also have some bolbitis, java moss, hygro polysperma, ludwigia repens, and (maybe) h. zosterifolia that could be brought to trade.


We always have a plant swap/give away at the meetings. I don't do any Aquabid auctions the week before the meeting so I have plenty of plants to swap/give out at the meetings. I would definately be interested in some Bolbitis and maybe some H. zosterifolia depending on how mine takes off over the next few weeks. It has always been a weed in the past but is curently taking it's time to grow out. Never had L. repens so maybe a stem or two of that would be worth trying.

Eichhornia will probably grow to fast for a 10g tank. I was thinking of using it in my 30g but it just grows too fast for the scape I want in that tank! Definately needs a taller tank in my opinion.


----------



## Troy McClure

Agreed..I have to top and replant the Eichhornia every few DAYS it grows so fast. I love the leaf color, though, so it's been a debate whether to sell/trade it for something else. A needle-leaf variety of something would be nice, like tonina, etc.

Oh, I might also bring a couple small portions of xmas moss, -maybe- weeping moss if I get enough grown out.


----------



## MatPat

Eichhornia can be a nice plant when you want the look of H. zosterifolia but in a darker green color. As long as you don't mind the pruning that is. 

I gave up the Tonina species after I moved the tank to the basement. Too much hassle with RO water for me. Eriocaulon sateceum might be a nice addition to the tank.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

A cookout would be a great idea! I haven't had a chance to make any of the meetings, it looks like this month is going to be the same (car troubles).

However, i will make it down for a bbq. The later meeting time will also be helpful. Anywhere the meeting is i have at least and hour and a half drive, so i don't have an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> A cookout would be a great idea! I haven't had a chance to make any of the meetings, it looks like this month is going to be the same (car troubles).
> 
> However, i will make it down for a bbq. The later meeting time will also be helpful. Anywhere the meeting is i have at least and hour and a half drive, so i don't have an opinion one way or the other.


Looking forward to finally meeting you Sean! Hopefully the later meeting time on Saturday will be helpful to some others who don't usually make the meetings.


----------



## Troy McClure

Well, wouldn't you know it...I didn't have any topics for Tom to talk about, but we may be setting up a new tank and I have a few questions to ask him regarding low-light, low-maintenance setups.

Bring on the BBQ!


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it...I didn't have any topics for Tom to talk about, but we may be setting up a new tank and I have a few questions to ask him regarding low-light, low-maintenance setups.


I think I can answer your questions, just add water


----------



## molurus73

So it seems that Saturday evening works for everyone except Damon so far. What would be a good time for everyone? Do we have a solid volunteer? I think Matt has volunteered. Is everyone ok with that if he wants to host? I can get some steaks or hamburger and chicken for a decent price and we can bring a side dish. Or we could just bring chips and whatnot to keep it from being fancy.
Throw me some ideas.

Jim


----------



## MatPat

I'm definately OK with me hosting  I think starting the meeting around 5pm so everyone can socialize a bit before the food would be a good idea. We could then start the cookout around 5:30-6pm so we can all be fat and happy for Tom's talk. Bird and burgers would be fine with me but I never turn down steak!

Some of the single folks or folks like Sean with a long drive could bring easy stuff like buns and chips. Simple food like Potato Salad, Macaroni Salad, Deviled Eggs and Baked Beans always go well with a cookout and are easy to prepare and even easier to purchase. However, if we have Baked Beans and Deviled Eggs the meeting may end shortly after the cookout


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I could also bring drinks. alcoholic or not they will keep in a cooler


----------



## EcleckticGirl

Those of at the August meeting can start up a sign-up for side dishes and get it posted here. We have plenty of time to make sure we have plenty of food to go around by the time September meeting gets here.

As for topics for Tom, I am so new, anything he talks about will be great. I just hope I can understand him.


----------



## plantbrain

I'm quite different in person.

well, you'll see ..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Troy McClure

LOL...yeah, Tom's the jive-talking stalk of celery with the huge grey hair afro and a beard made of java moss.  At least that's my vision of him... (not really)

I won't be able to make it to the August meeting, but I would like to see the side dish list posted. Good idea EG.

As for drinks, has anybody tried the Mike's Hard Iced Tea?


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> As for drinks, has anybody tried the Mike's Hard Iced Tea?


I tried the Hard Lemonade before but didn't care for it much. I much prefer a good beer for my alcoholic brews. Porters are great in the cooler months and Ales are always good! I think one of my favorite year round brews is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale but when it's really hot outside, Corona hits the spot!

That said, I always get excited this time of year since the Octorberfest brews come out...along with football season. Can anyone say Rheinheitsgebot???


----------



## molurus73

Looks like Matt's fam will be gone for the meeting. Alcoholic beverages will be at your discretion Matt. I don't know if we have any underage folks. Let's start throwing ideas out for a food list. Simple things that everyone likes for a grill out.

Seems like 5:00 is the time we are looking at to meet at Matt's. We will start cooking and whatnot and probably eat around 5:30 or 6:00. 

If we can find about 35 feet of flat land somewhere up there we can play cornhole. If anyone has access to a set please speak up. I may or may not be able to come across one.

We will probably need at least one maybe two decent size coolers for beverages. We will need ice as well. Matt has a grill we can use but we will need charcoal and stuff. Maybe some paper plates. I am trying to come up with a list of non food items we would need as well. Feel free to chime in. I would like to get a list together before the August meeting next week so we can brainstorm a little there and then I can email a list to everyone afterwords. Any other activities you would like as well. Maybe a poker game or cards of some sort. Maybe have a three plant buy in for some Texas Hold'em. Just start hitting me with ideas.

Jim


----------



## MatPat

Alcoholic beverages are fine, just as long as folks remember they have to drive and they are of legal age (I think most of us are). I have a 120qt (30g) cooler that we can use for drinks. 40lbs of ice is more than sufficient for this cooler to keep bottles cold and it would probably take less for cans. Never had it full but I imagine it will hold quite a bit. 

I will volunteer the charcoal since I will have it or will need it anyways. I will handle the paper plates/napkins/cups, and 40lbs of ice too so put me on the list for these items. Most of them I already have but need to get more so it's not a problem. Plus I will definately need them when next summer rolls around.


----------



## molurus73

If everyone is ok with burgers and chicken I will handle that. Maybe at the August meeting we can scope out a decent cornhole spot if people want to play that. Or I guess we could just have a plant club meeting or something.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I can bring drinks. IM sure there will be some good fall beers about by september, all the sumer stuff is already gone.  Great lakes work? How about Seirra Nevada?

And ill bring some soda and tea also.


----------



## EcleckticGirl

OK... I have to ask.  

Just what is cornhole? 

I will bring some chips and dip. My family always requests my homemade "Tank's" dip (Cream cheese onion garlicky dip)-- better than Tank's now that I have perfected the recipe I think.


----------



## MatPat

Bird and burgers sound fine to me. 

As far as the beer is concerned, as long as it isn't domestic (Bud, Coors, or Miller) I'll drink it though I probably won't have more than a couple with dinner. I had way to many domestic brews in my younger years and I guess I'm a beer snob now. Anything from Great Lakes is good as is Sierra Nevada. 

I'm not sure how to play cornhole, but I have seen it for sale at some of the pool supply stores. We'll have to see if there is room at my place to play at the August meeting.

I have to ask, since I'm not a local, what is Tanks? I'm asuming it's a bar or restaurant...


----------



## EcleckticGirl

Yes, Tank's is a bar near U of Dayton on Wayne Avenue. It is known for it's drink-your-way-around-the-world selection of bottled beers and good kitchen. Said kitchen includes the Onion dip I mentioned and "road kill" chili.


----------



## MatPat

EcleckticGirl said:


> Yes, Tank's is a bar near U of Dayton on Wayne Avenue. It is known for it's drink-your-way-around-the-world selection of bottled beers and good kitchen. Said kitchen includes the Onion dip I mentioned and "road kill" chili.


If I was a bit younger I might have to go check out Tanks. I wouldn't mind drinking my way around the world if it weren't for the hangover the next day. I can't handle hangovers like I used to, especially with a youngin running around.

We used to go to the Jewish Mother in Virginia Beach, VA. They had a similar selection of beers and that is how I got converted into a beer snob! It's always nice to try something new...


----------

